
US to leave UNESCO - bald
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/10/11/u-s-to-pull-out-of-unesco-again/
======
gigatexal
I think the UN is inept at most things but UNESCO I I think is worth staying
on for. As an American I am so dissatisfied and ashamed of our current
president — a pumpkin of a man.

~~~
rdtsc
Agreed, UNESCO is one part of UN I hear about in a positive context. Granted I
heard more about its activities outside the US, but still I think this is
unfortunate.

------
kylecordes
This is a really important topic, but the Internet is full of other forums for
it. Can we keep hacker news for things at least a little more closely related
to its traditional discussion domain? I flagged this item, something I have
done with things that make the front page maybe twice over the last several
years.

------
sitkack
Does this mean we can sell our parks to the Chinese now?

------
theyregreat
WTH?

